
Show HN: Simple Email Reminders - taherchhabra
http://remindmebro.com/
======
shanecleveland
Very clever. I can see the use in this.

Might also be a good way to schedule reminders for myself. Get a reminder
after three months to change my home's water filter by just send an email.

Some privacy concerns you could address about how emails you receive are
handled. I assume you need to retain some context of the original email to
make the reminder useful – recipients, subject, body – what are you storing,
in what way, how long?

~~~
taherchhabra
Thanks for the feedback. I will address the concerns I am storing the subject,
and the from address. I am not storing the email body hence not providing
context in the reminders. I am using sendgrid's inbound parse api to receive
emails and posting it to my service which adds reminder to the database. There
is a service in the background which runs every minute and sends reminder
based on the time to remind and delete the email once the reminder is sent. I
think you are correct in your feedback about the original context of the
email. for that I will have to store the email content as well.

~~~
shanecleveland
Well, I tried the service for a two-minute reminder, but I received it right
away, not two minutes later.

~~~
taherchhabra
I just checked the logs, looks like there is some bug. What email(reminder)
did you used ? and where did you included it, in the "To" or in "BCC" ? Right
now it works only in bcc. I will make it work with "To" and "CC" as well.

------
ChrisGranger
See also: [https://www.nudgemail.com/](https://www.nudgemail.com/)

------
taherchhabra
Hi Community, Do try out the service and please give feedback. Thanks,

